# air fuel mixture maybe???



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I ended up buying a lrd torque exhaust, to cheap to pass up, but it backfires a little now, what would cause this? Thanks guys, oh its on 09 brute 750


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I


countryboy61283 said:


> I ended up buying a led torch exhaust, to cheap to pass up, but it backfires a little now, what would cause this? Thanks guys


Probably lean. Is it popping at idle? If so, turn your AF mixture out about a 1/2 to 1/4 turn. See what that does.

Good luck.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Only when you give it gas, idles good, when You Rev up it does here and there


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Shim your needle with a small brass washer. That shoul help.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Its fuel injected


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

My bad


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Did you remove the screen in the bottom of the air box ?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Didn't know there was one


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Probably lean...you will probably need a fuel programmer. Like a PC-III. Cost around $300.00. I put on a full Muzzy not to long ago and mine would cackle and backfire on de-excelleration and hesitate on exceleration. PC-III was the answer.


----------

